# IG's Legend of The Ripper [OOC]



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

_It is on a cold, fretful night that you find yourselves in the heart of foul Millers Court: a district of crumbling tenements and narrow streets, of rat-haunted alleys and seedy taverns, a place that reeks of death and decay and hopelessness.

Of all the grim comers in Millers Court, none could possibly be grimmer than the one you find yourself standing on tonight. You're surrounded by rows of warren-like homes and shops, each one filthier and more oppressive than the next. All sane people avoid the area, for the melancholy spirit of Mari Kell is said to haunt the comer in death much as she did in life as a "lady of the night."

She was the last victim of the Ripper's horrific spree of a century before, and hasn't found any solace since. Mari's hovel stands at the end of the alley before you. 

In a manner, your business tonight is tied to Mari's fate. The Ripper is back, and with a vengeance. His tally is up to five--men this time, as well as streetwalkers. Your investigations have tracked The Ripper here, to the alley before you and Mari's hovel. 

With a bitter, drizzle-soaked wind cutting into your cloaks, you find it sadly appropriate that the story should begin anew where it ended off a century ago..._

----------------​
Rogue's Gallery
In Character thread

*Source Material*:
-Player's Handbook
-Dungeon Master's Guide
-_Complete_ series
-*NO* Psionics

*Character Generation*:
-Characters start at 1st level
-28 point buy
-Average hit points; max at first level
-Maximum starting gold for your starting class
-No multiclass restrictions or penalties
-Do not track experience points (characters will level upon request)

*Posting Guidelines*
-At least one post daily is preferred
-Players who haven't posted by the next DM update will be NPC'd with the most logical choice of action
-Weekend posting is preferred, but not required.
-Notification of extended absence is required in the ooc thread, less you find your character replaced upon your return.
-Literate posts only.  Please use whole words.
-OOC text should be sblocked or placed in the ooc thread.
-Character speech should be first person, present tense: _"I'm going farther down into the dungeon, you guys can stay here if you want," the surely dwarf said._
-Narrative text should be third person, present tense: _The dwarf hefts his mighty hammer over his shoulder and whistles an ancient tune as he plods deeper down into the damp, dark dungeon._
-Any dice rolling will be handled by the DM unless specifically stated otherwise.  These rolls will be made with actual polyhedron dice, not through _Invisible Castle_ or some other dice rolling program, so proof will not be guaranteed--you'll just have to trust me.

Any questions, ask them here.

*Selected Characters*
Autumn: Fen Cassell, male human scout
Rhun: Rexy, female swashbuckler (taken over from Rayex)
PhoenixAsh: Dacen Athrin, male human cleric of St. Cuthbert
Schmoe: Xao, male human wu-jen


----------



## Rayex (Jul 7, 2007)

_The Wailer was in port for the time being. Bailie Muran, the captain of the trader, was waiting for a shipment of silk that was late in arriving. Rexy took the oportunity to visit her sister and husband in town.

It was after dark and Monis, Rexy's sister, and herself was waiting for Monis' husband to get home. The steak was on the table, slowly congealing in its own fat, and the peas and carrots were already cold. Monis was pacing up and down the room nervously. _ "He never runs late. At least, not without sending someone to tell him..." _The coffeehouse where Monis' husband worked at was at the other end of the town. He was a chief-waiter there, and had a host of underlings, all of whom would jump at his command. Surely one of them would have been there with a message if he was running late.

Early the next morning one of the seniour under-waiters was knocking on the door. Monis, who had barely slept all night, opened the door bleary-eyed. Rexy stayed in the kitchen, but came running at the grief-filled wail coming from the entryhall. She found her sister on the floor, clutching the doorframe and crying hard. The waiter stood in the doorway, rubbing his hand over his head. _ "Master Clowe was found dead this morning, miss. In the alley. The backalley of the coffeehouse. He... Ah, he was dead, I fear. It was horrible, miss. He was... Ah, forgive me." _With a appologetic glance at the crying Monis, he bowed and said his goodbyes.

Monis was in bed, sleeping soundly. Rexy had put some herbs that would make her sleep, in her sisters tea. With her jaw set, she headed for the harbor. Explaining to the captain in short words what had happened, she finnished while buckling on her swordbelt. _ "I'm going to find who did this. If the cargo comes while I'm gone, I'll find a way to catch up to you." _The captain grumbled, but understood.

Without further ado, she set out to find the killer._

-----------​
At a young age, Rexy knew she was different from her sister, Monis. Where Monis played with dolls, Rexy played with soldiers and wooden swords. She was going to grow up to be a Hero!

Alas, things seldom turn out as one dreams about. Rexy ended up in the employment of a trader, shipping valueable goods up and down the river. Herself and four others were hired as fighting men (and women) to defend the boat from bandits, ruffians and other dangers that one might encounter in the rivertrading world.

While most other prefered the brute force of a broadsword or two-handed axe, Rexy always preferred lighter blades, and trusted in her speed and dexterity to fight around the cumbersome, big brutes. In time she also learned (Or will learn, depending on the level she will start at) to wield a blade in each hand. 

-----------​
Rexy will be a fighter-type. She'll have the class of Swashbuckler, and perhaps a few levels in Fighter. Depending on their levels, she might also go into the duelist prestige class. 
She "knows" she is no stereotype Warrior who bashes others over the head with big sword, and will try to take advantage of this. She might think of herself like an experienced fighter, sometimes be a bit too overconfident.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd love to play, if you don't find enough fresh meat to fill your slots. 

 I love that you have definite posting guidelines, and a definite plan of what happens if they aren't met. That seems to me like the best way by far to keep your game from going the sad way of so many others on these boards. 

 Are you looking for characters specifically designed with backgrounds and skills in detective work? Or just a typical party of dungeon-crashers who have been drafted or somehow roped in? 

 Either way, I think I fancy trying a Scout. Or if you don't like that class, a Ranger or Rogue (archery focused) would work fine too. I picture him as a sort of cross between Humphrey Bogart, John Wayne and Legolas.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> I'd love to play, if you don't find enough fresh meat to fill your slots.
> 
> I love that you have definite posting guidelines, and a definite plan of what happens if they aren't met. That seems to me like the best way by far to keep your game from going the sad way of so many others on these boards.
> 
> ...




A scout should be fine.  As for backgrounds, that's really up to you.  I've foregone the "how did you get here" stage and just assumed that the PCs got there somehow, and for some reason, and have done so on a collective effort.  Those reasons notwithstanding, the PCs are there now, ready to do what needs to be done.

*All*:  I've modified the guidelines post a bit.  I realized a left out a couple of things during my 1am haze.  I added the pieces about starting levels and die rolling.

I like the submissions thus far; we'll wait a bit to see what else we get before I make any decisions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 7, 2007)

Finished.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Deric Moonbeam
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 6 (1d4+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] -1	
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +2	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] N/A	[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	12
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+2	+2	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Dagger     		-1	1d4-1	19-20/x2 	------
Light Crossbow		+2	1d8	19-20/x2 	 80ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Abyssal, Elvish

[B]Abilities:[/B]

- Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
- Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
- 1 extra feat at 1st level. 
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level. 

Wizard Abilities
- Evocation Specialist
- Prohibited Schools - Enchantment, Necromancy

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Collegiate Wizard (racial bonus feat): +2 bonus on Knowledge Arcana checks. At 1st level gain 6 1st lvl spells, each level after, gain 4 new spells.

Scribe Scroll

Call Familiar

Spellcasting Prodigy - For purposes of determining bonus spells, add +2 to Intelligence.

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 

0 -  
1st -  Mage Armor, Color Spray, Enlarge Person

[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - All Cantrips
	1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Identify, Grease, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Tenser's Floating Disc



[B]Spell-Like:[/B] None

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+6	0	+3	+3
Balance   	+2	0	+2	--
Bluff       	+1	0	+1	--
Climb      	-1	0	-1	--
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+6	4	+2	--
[U]Decipher Script[/U]	+7	4	+3	--
Diplomacy	+1	0	+1	--
Disguise   	+1	0	+1	--
Escape Artist	+2	0	+2	--
Forgery   	+3	0	+3	--
Gather Info     +1	0	+1	--
Handle Animal	+1	0	+1	--
Hide        	+2	0	+2	--
Intimidate	+1	0	+1	--
Jump       	-1	0	-1	--
[U]Know: (Arcana)[/U]  +9	4	+3	+2
[U]Know: (Religion[/U])+5	2	+3	--
[U]Know: (Planes)[/U]  +5	2	+3	--
[U]Know: (Local )[/U]  +5	2	+3	--
Listen     	+0	0	--	--
Move Silently	+2	0	+2	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Ride        	+2	0	+2	--
Search    	+3	0	+3	--
Sense Motive	+0	0	--	--
Sleight of Hand +2	0	+2	--
[U]Spellcraft[/U]  	+7	4	+3	--
Spot       	+0	0	--	--
Swim       	-1	0	-1	--
Tumble    	+3	2	+2	--
Use Magic Device+1      0	+1	--
Use Rope 	+2	0	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Light Crossbow		35gp	4lb
20 bolts   		2gp	2lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Explorer's Outfit	10gp	8lb
Belt Pouch		1gp	0.5lb
Spell Component Pouch   5gp	2lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
Scroll Case (Empty)	1gp	0.5lb
Spellbook 		15gp	3lb
Sunrod    		2gp	1lb
Chalk (3 pieces)	3cp	0lb
Pen and Ink		8gp	0lb
Paper (10 sheets)  	4gp	0lb
Flask        		3cp	1.5lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]25.5 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 8gp 8sp 4cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	26	53	80	160	400

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 154
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black with white stripe on left side
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale

[B]Familiar:[/B] Ebony (Raven)
Size: Tiny animal
Hit Dice: 1d8 (3hp)
Armor Class: 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 Natural Armor), touch 15, flat-footed 13
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average) 
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +7
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse, Improved Evasion, 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Speech (Common), Empathic Link, Share Spells
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2 
Full Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2-5)
```

*Appearance:* Deric is of medium build, fairly non-descript in physique. His main distinguishing mark would be the moonbeam shaped silver swath of hair on the left side of his head. The rest of his hair is jet black. His piercing light blue eyes betray the immense intelligence hiding behind them. 

*Personality:* Deric is honest and a straight shooter, not one to beat around the bush -- he calls a spade a spade. This has often gotten him in trouble. His youngest sister is currently not speaking to him, due to his last comment on the amount of make-up she was wearing regarding ladies of the evening. His interests often take him into the library to research things. He is not exactly an outdoorsman, his natural habitat would be an easy chair, an old tome, and a glass of red wine.

*Background:* Deric is the youngest in the line of Moonbeam's. Once a generation, one sibling is born with the trademark white line in their hair - reminiscent of a moonbeam. Empirical evidence suggests that it fortells of their involvement in arcana -- as every last ancestor who possessed it became a mage. His closest friend, his sister Jayna, is a fledgling sorceress, whereas the rest of his siblings (2 sisters, 1 brother) have all pursued more mundane occupations and pursuits. His parents own a medium sized inn, called Selune's Tear. He helped out at the Inn while attending the University. While at the university, he was particularly interested in the studying of the planes and all things magic, so much so that he regularly skipped the physical combat training classes -- his sister can beat him in arm-wrestling. Not that he cares, as one day he knows will use his mind to beat her, if needed. He hopes to one day surpass his Great Uncle Merrick's legend as an Archmage.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm interested in this, as I have seen your games and know you right a good ship, but I am lacking in inspiration for a character. I'm feeling a halfling transmuter, but I will see what submissions you get before I get something in. Are you planning on this being RP heavy, Combat heavy, or a 50/50?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this, as I have seen your games and know you right a good ship, but I am lacking in inspiration for a character. I'm feeling a halfling transmuter, but I will see what submissions you get before I get something in. Are you planning on this being RP heavy, Combat heavy, or a 50/50?




To be honest, I haven't read the adventure all the way through, but I'm getting the idea that it'll be a fairly straight-forward dungeon crawl, hence the _Dungeon Crawl Classics_ line from which it comes.  I do believe that there is probably room for a good bit of role playing as well, though.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> To be honest, I haven't read the adventure all the way through, but I'm getting the idea that it'll be a fairly straight-forward dungeon crawl, hence the _Dungeon Crawl Classics_ line from which it comes.  I do believe that there is probably room for a good bit of role playing as well, though.




Hmmm, your logic makes sense to me. You see, I am hampered by a low wisdom, it is truly crippling. Anyway, I'm feeling for a bard, monk (grappler), or transmuter. If any of those stand out and you want to hear more, let me know, I'll see if I can't come up with something soon.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Hmmm, your logic makes sense to me. You see, I am hampered by a low wisdom, it is truly crippling. Anyway, I'm feeling for a bard, monk (grappler), or transmuter. If any of those stand out and you want to hear more, let me know, I'll see if I can't come up with something soon.




From a role-playing standpoint, I love reading people play a good bard; I've seen only very few people pull it off astoundingly, however.  With a low wisdom, you can't be really sneaky (spot, listen, search) so the bard couldn't fill that role--a monk with a low wisdom score turns into just an unarmed grappler, doesn't he?  Seems like a fighter would be better off from that standpoint.

From what you've described, seems your best bet is the transmuter... or to re-allocate some points for your abilities.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 8, 2007)

Ahhh, I misspoke. I, the player, have a low wisdom score; I've no idea what ability scores I would use thus far. I just had a gnome bard in my ftf, but it was an odd build and didn't fit with the cohesiveness of the group. A bard and monk would not truly fill in a tradition 4-spot perfectly, but it's manageable.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I misspoke. I, the player, have a low wisdom score; I've no idea what ability scores I would use thus far. I just had a gnome bard in my ftf, but it was an odd build and didn't fit with the cohesiveness of the group. A bard and monk would not truly fill in a tradition 4-spot perfectly, but it's manageable.




I see.  Apparently I'm lacking a few ability points myself, or I'd have caught the joke.  In any case, I've seen bards played well here, and I've yet to see a monk worth anything, but I think either would be sufficient if played properly, or at least adequately.

Regardless, I'd like to see what you've got when you've decided, or you can give me a snippet of each and we'll go from there.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2007)

As for the rest of you, and any other interested parties, feel free to chat amongst yourselves here in the ooc thread.  Not only will that enable you to get a feel for each other, but it will also let me know who's still paying attention and actually wants to play in this game.

I fear that my timing for posting the recruitment thread may have been a bit off, but I'm hoping that interest will pick up some after Monday.  Here's hoping, anyway.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay, my Scout is all finished!

[sblock=Fen]*Fenadin 'Fen' Cassell*
Human Male
Neutral
Scout 1

12 Strength (+1) (4 pts.)
16 Dexterity (+3) (10 pts.)
12 Constitution (+1) (4 pts.)
14 Intelligence (+2) (6 pts.)
12 Wisdom (+1) (4 pts.)
8 Charisma (-1) (0 pts.)

BAB: +0
Grapple: +1
HP: 9
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
ACP: -0
AC: 15 (+3 Dex, +2 Armor), flat-footed 12, touch 13

Attack:
Handaxe +1 Melee, Damage 1d6+1, Crit 20/x3

or Shortbow +3 Ranged, Damage 1d6, Crit 20/x3, Range 60 ft.

or Light Crossbow +3 Ranged, Damage 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, Range 80 ft.

Notes: 
+1 Attack and Damage with Ranged Attacks within 30'
No penalty for firing into melee
+1d6 Damage within 30' while Skirmishing

Feats:
Point Blank Shot (Human Bonus)
Precise Shot

Abilities:
Skirmish (+1d6)
Trapfinding

Skills: (44; max ranks 4/2) 
+5 Balance (2 ranks +3 Dex)
+5 Climb (2 ranks +3 Dex)
+7 Hide (4 ranks +3 Dex)
+3 Jump (2 ranks +1 Str)
+4 Knowledge (Local) (2 cc ranks +2 Int)
+5 Listen (4 ranks +1 Wis)
+7 Move Silently (4 ranks +3 Dex)
+6 Search (4 ranks +2 Int)
+5 Sense Motive (4 ranks +1 Wis)
+5 Spot (4 ranks +1 Wis)
+5 Survival (4 ranks +1 Wis)
+3 Swim (2 ranks +1 Str)
+5 Tumble (2 ranks +3 Dex)
+7 Use Rope (2 ranks +3 Dex +2 Circumstance)

Notes:

Languages: 
Common
Elven
Orc

Equipment: 
Shortbow (2 lbs, 30 gp)
20x Arrows (3 lbs, 1 gp)
Light Crossbow (4 lbs, 35 gp)
20x Bolt (2 lbs, 2 gp)
Handaxe (3 lbs, 6 gp)
Leather Armor (15 lbs, 10 gp)
Backpack (2 lbs, 2 gp)
-50' Silk Rope (5 lbs, 10 gp)
-Bullseye Lantern (3 lbs, 12 gp)
-2 pints Oil (2 lbs, 2 sp)
-10x Tindertwig (0 lbs, 10 gp)
2x Smokestick (1 lb, 20 gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (0 lbs, 50 gp)
11gp, 8 sp

Total Weight: 42 lbs (Light Load)

Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 185 lbs
Eyes: Blue-grey
Hair: Brown
Skin: Deeply Tanned

[sblock=Appearance]Fen is a big, lanky guy, giving off a general impression that's all old leather and hard liquor. He doesn't really look like someone you'd want to tangle with, even if his build is wiry rather than buff and even if the weary expression in his eyes and his slumped posture make him look old before his time. Years of hard living have taken their toll, but it seems there's some fight in him yet. He wears a battered old broad-brimmed hat and an equally battered travelling cloak, rarely bothering to remove either of them except to sleep.[/sblock]

[sblock=History]Fen's father was a military man, and he always expected his son to follow in his footsteps. That was fine with Fen. He was raised on war stories, drinking them up while sat wide-eyed on his father's knee. The hitch came when Fen was twelve. Maybe he wouldn't have minded so much if his father had died a good death in battle. That, he could have understood. But it just seemed so wrong that his father, the man he'd always idolised, who had always seemed so strong and brave, could meet his inglorious end at the wrong end of a broken bottle in a bar room brawl. 

 The next few years were difficult, but eventually Fen did join the army. His mother managed to convince him, far enough, that it was what his father would have wanted, and that the dead man's wishes were still worth honoring. The boy went through basic training with sullen determination and even saw a little action. His commanding officer noted that he seemed to have some natural aptitude and passed his observations along. The result was that Fen was offered a chance to get out of the ranks and train as one of the army's elite scouts and skirmishers. Caring little one way or the other, he accepted, retrained, and served another year.

 By this time he was eighteen, and he was becoming the typical angry young man. He spoke little to his comrades, or to anybody else for that matter. On leave, while the rest of them chased girls around and danced, he sat in a corner drinking hard. 

 It was the alcohol that finally did for him. He was caught drunk on duty one day when he was twenty, and reacted to his commanding officer's reprimands by punching him in the jaw. 

 He was duly court-marshalled and discharged. He went back to his hometown beaten, confused and angry. He crawled inside a bottle, and stayed there more or less for nearly a decade, scraping together enough money to live by mooching off his mother and through occasional stints as a bouncer or day laborer. 

 When he was thirty, his mother finally died. It had been a long time since they'd spoken, but the shock of it hit Fen hard. He was sober at the funeral, and though it didn't last he hasn't quite slipped back into his earlier rut. He's begun making a living as a freelance investigator - a calling that hasn't on the whole endeared him to the watch, but that has at least given him something to occupy his mind and keep him sober part of the time.[/sblock][/sblock]

 Hopefully he'd be a good fit for the 'sneaky' role. No Open Lock, but so long as we have some muscle around to bust a few doors down I figure that'll be okay. Likewise no Disable Device, which is a shame, but at least he has a decent Search mod. Once traps are found we can always throw a rock or a halfling or something at them to set them off.  

 I have him pegged as a freelance investigator, but one problem is that he has zero social graces. So no Disguise/Bluff for undercover work, no Intimidate to get people to talk, no Gather Information for... well, gathering information... 

 So. I'm thinking, what would be particularly perfect is if there was somebody else - somebody, perhaps, a little Cha-laden - who might be interested in a little collaboration as Fen's partner. That only means a slightly longer association with him than with the rest of the group, since it's only in the last year that he's been in the line of work.

 Of course it's not crucial or anything. But if it so happened that that appealed to anybody, I'd be happy.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 8, 2007)

Would the Healer class from Minatures Handbook be allowed?  Probably no, but I gotta ask 

If not, how about the warlock from Complete Arcane?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, Deric is pretty much a bookworm who has spent most of his time within the walls of the university, so any affiliation he has with others in the group would have happened due to growing up near one another.

I think of him as someone fresh from the warm confines of the university, so someone who is quite booksmart, but naive in the real workings of the world.

He could be a boyhood friend of your scout, kind of the opposites attract sort of thing.

I just noticed Fen's age of 31, so that might not work so well.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Would the Healer class from Minatures Handbook be allowed?  Probably no, but I gotta ask
> 
> If not, how about the warlock from Complete Arcane?




I won't allow the Healer because it is not in the source material I've alloted for this game.  The Warlock should be fine, however; Complete Arcane is on the list of allowed material.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, Deric is pretty much a bookworm who has spent most of his time within the walls of the university, so any affiliation he has with others in the group would have happened due to growing up near one another.
> 
> I think of him as someone fresh from the warm confines of the university, so someone who is quite booksmart, but naive in the real workings of the world.
> 
> ...





 Mmmm. A nice idea, but as you say, the age could be an issue. Fen's whole concept - the grizzled old veteran who isn't really a veteran of anything - sort of relies on him being older than the average PC. 

 If I do manage to match him up with a partner, I guess it'd have to be somebody else who might have recently got into the private investigation game.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2007)

I've edited the top post with the names of those who've expressed interest and submitted a character concept.  I've also added a section for approved characters, and will move from one list to the other as characters are selected.

Autumn: Fen is in.  I look forward to gaming with you.

Still looking for arcane and divine casters and a fighter-type.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 9, 2007)

This seems like fun and I'd love to give this a go.  I'd like to submit a cleric concept, are you using the core pantheon for this adventure?  If so I was planning to have him worship St. Cuthbert, but any similar deity/ideal would do.

Just wanted to check on this before submitting something in greater detail.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Still looking for arcane and divine casters and a fighter-type.





I was aiming Rexy to be a fighter type. She'll probably start as a fighter, then move over to Swashbuckler with a few levels.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 9, 2007)

This sounds like a fun game!  I've been wanting to try a PbP, but haven't been able to get in one yet, so I guess I qualify as "new to PbP."

_Ludimar walked down the dark alley lost in thought, absently picking his way over crates and forgotten refuse.  His most recent application for the post of Royal Investigator had been denied, and he was angry.  After months spent honing his skills as a detective, the sods still wouldn't let him in simply because he was the bastard son of a prostitute.  

"They'll see," he whispered to himself, and pulled his cloak tighter around him.  The drizzle was cold, but Ludimar ignored it.  If the fools at the Royal Department of Criminal Investigation couldn't track down the Ripper, maybe he could.  Then maybe they would see that they were wrong to turn him away.  He'd like that.  He thought smugly of the embarrassed looks they would have when they realized that he had tracked down the killer and brought him to justice.

First things first, though, he had to apprehend the Ripper.  He stepped lightly over a crate of rotten apples into Millers Court, where another Ripper had terrorized the city a hundred years ago.  Gritting his teeth, he began to look for the ghost of Mari Kell. _


Ludimar is a Human Rogue 1, specializing in detective-type stuff.

[sblock]
	
	



```
Ludimar
Human
Rogue 1
Lawful Good

[B]Hit Dice[/B]: 1d6+1 (HP: 7)
[B]Initiative[/B]:       +6 
[B]AC:[/B]               14  (Dex +2, Armor +2)
[B]Move[/B]:             30'

[B]BAB/Grapple[/B]:  +0/+0
[B]Attacks[/B]:    Rapier +0 melee;  Thrown Dagger +2 ranged (10' range increment);  
            Sap +0 melee
[B]Damage[/B]:   Rapier 1d6, 18-20/x2;  Thrown Dagger 1d4, 19-20/x2
          Sap 1d6 (nonlethal), 20/x2

[B]Strength[/B]:       10
[B]Dexterity[/B]:      15
[B]Constitution[/B]:   12
[B]Intelligence[/B]:   14
[B]Wisdom[/B]:         12
[B]Charisma[/B]:       12 

[B]Saves[/B]:  Fortitude +1   Reflex +4   Will +1

[b]Skills[/b] (44 Rogue ranks):  
                            Ranks      Ability     Misc.    Total
Disable Device             2             2                      +4
Gather Information         4             1          2           +7
Hide                       4             2                      +6 
Intimidate                 4             1                      +5 
Knowledge Local            2             2                      +4 
Listen                     4             1          2           +7 
Move Silently              4             2                      +6 
Open Locks                 4             2                      +6 
Search                     4             2          2           +8 
Sense Motive               4             1                      +5 
Spot                       4             1          2           +7 
Tumble                     4             2                      +6

[B]Feats[/B]:  Investigator, Alertness

[B]Special Abilities[/B]:   Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

[B]Equipment[/B]:  Leather Armor (10g), Rapier (20g), 4 Throwing Daggers (8g), 
            Sap (1g), Thieve's Tools (30g), Ink Vial (8g), Inkpen (1s), 
            10 sheets paper (4g), Signal Whistle (8s), 2 Belt Pouches (2g), 
            Scroll case (1g), 5 Sunrods (10g), 1 Thunderstone (30g), 
            1 Smokestick (20g), 4 Flasks Acid (40g), 15 gold pieces
```
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> This seems like fun and I'd love to give this a go.  I'd like to submit a cleric concept, are you using the core pantheon for this adventure?  If so I was planning to have him worship St. Cuthbert, but any similar deity/ideal would do.
> 
> Just wanted to check on this before submitting something in greater detail.




Yes, we'll be using the default pantheon.  St. Cuthbert is fine.



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> I was aiming Rexy to be a fighter type. She'll probably start as a fighter, then move over to Swashbuckler with a few levels.




I understood that; I was just hoping to see a few more submissions of the type first.  I think Rexy will do fine, though.  Consider her in.



			
				Schmoe said:
			
		

> Ludimar is a Human Rogue 1, specializing in detective-type stuff.




I love the background for this character.  Unfortunately, the sneaky-type spot has already been filled.  If PhoenixAsh submits a cleric, the only spot left will be for an arcane caster of some sort.  That doesn't automatically mean you'll get it, as there is currently one other arcane submission, but it'll give me something to chose from.  Interested?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Autumn: Fen is in.  I look forward to gaming with you.




 Great, thank you! Likewise.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey IG, got another spot open? Or an alternate, if someone goes missing?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hey IG, got another spot open? Or an alternate, if someone goes missing?




What'd you have in mind, DrZ?  The non-casters are full, and I'll hopefully be able to pick the other two by tomorrow about this time.  You can always be an alternate; it's not like I don't know where to find you.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, here's another submission along the lines of an arcane caster.

_Most people in these foreign lands had no idea about the world of spirits that surrounded them.  They happily pursued their lives in ignorance.  It was the reason Xao had come here, really.  When he had heard of such a peculiar place as a child, it planted a seed of curiousity that would not die.  When Xao finally reached the age of majority he acted on his childhood dreams, travelling long and far to reach the land of the poor, ignorant people.  After all, the spirits were everywhere, whispering advice and warnings to protect the living.  You just had to learn to listen to them.  Xao could think of nothing better than to teach others to open their minds and hearts to these spirits.

Of course, not all spirits were welcome.  Xao stood at the edge of the courtyard and wiped the cold rain from his brow.  This spirit was restless, and it would not let him be.  It haunted him at the edge of his dreams, calling to him, drawing him toward some unspeakable secret.  Although he did not want to discover what horrors the spirit hid, he somehow still found himself standing alone, in a dark courtyard, shivering against the rain.  Without knowing why, Xao waited._


Xao is a Human Wu-jen 1.

[sblock]
	
	



```
Xao
Human
Wu-jen 1
Neutral Good

[B]Hit Dice[/B]: 1d4+1 (HP: 5)
[B]Initiative[/B]:       +2 
[B]AC:[/B]               12  (Dex +2)
[B]Move[/B]:             30'

[B]BAB/Grapple[/B]:  +0/-1
[B]Attacks[/B]:    Dagger -1 melee;  Light X-bow +2 ranged (80' increment)
[B]Damage[/B]:   Dagger 1d4-1, 19-20/x2;  Light X-bow 1d8, 19-20/x2

[B]Strength[/B]:       9
[B]Dexterity[/B]:      14
[B]Constitution[/B]:   12
[B]Intelligence[/B]:   16
[B]Wisdom[/B]:         13
[B]Charisma[/B]:       10 

[B]Saves[/B]:  Fortitude +1   Reflex +2   Will +3

[b]Skills[/b] (24 Wu-jen ranks):  
                            Ranks      Ability     Misc.    Total
Concentration             4             1                    +5
Knowledge Arcana          4             3                    +7
Knowledge History         3             3                    +6
Knowledge Geography       2             3                    +5
Knowledge Planes          4             3                    +7
Knowledge Religion        3             3                    +6
Spellcraft                4             3                    +7

[B]Feats[/B]:  Guardian Spirit, Sudden Silent Spell, Scribe Scroll

[B]Special Abilities[/B]:   Watchful Spirit (Allows Xao to re-roll initiative 2/day 
           and re-roll a save 1/day), Spells, Taboo: Must remain clean-shaven

[B]Equipment[/B]:  Dagger (2g), Light crossbow (35g), 20 Bolts (2g), 
            Spellbook (15g), Ink vial (8g), Inkpen (1s), 
            10 sheets paper (4g), 2 Belt pouches (2g), Waterskin (1g)
            2 Scroll cases (2g), 2 Sunrods (4g), 3 Flasks acid (30g), 
            4 Tindertwigs (4g), 10 gold pieces, 9 silver pieces 

[B]Spells per day [/B] [U](DC 13 + spell level)[/U]:  3 / 2

[B]Spellbook[/B]:
    [U]0th[/U] - All
    [U]1st[/U] - Obscuring Mist, Sleep, Elemental Burst, 
          Comprehend Languages, Shield,  Ghost Light
```
[/sblock]

I'll have to double-check starting gold for Xao when I get home tonight, but otherwise he should be set.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> I'll have to double-check starting gold for Xao when I get home tonight, but otherwise he should be set.




Looks good at first glance.  You'll still need to select a taboo if Xao is chosen.

Rayex: What race is Rexy?  I'm assuming human, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's my full submission:

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric:*[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Dacen Athrin
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/a
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +0 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Heavy Mace                +2     1d8        x2
Light Crossbow		  +2     1d8        19-20x2
Unarmed Strike            +2     1d3+2      x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead (4/day, 1d20+1, 2d6+2), Protection Domain
(Protective Ward 1/day, +1 Resistance on next saving throw, 1hr), Strength
Domain (Feat of Strength 1/day, +1 Str 1/rd)

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +1          +5
Heal                       4    +2          +6
Knowledge (Religion)	   4	+0	    +4
Listen			   0	+2          +2
Spot			   0	+2          +2

[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
0 - Light x2. Detect Magic
1 - Bless, Command, Enlarge Person (Domain Spell)

[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]
0 - 3/day
1 - 2 +1 Domain/day

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Worn:[/B]
Chain Shirt              100gp  25lb
Peasant's Outfit	 0gp	-
Holy Symbol, Wooden      1gp    -

[B]Shoulder/Back:[/B]
Light Crossbow		 35gp   4lb
20 Bolts                 2gp    2lb
Light Wooden Shield      3gp    5lb

[B]Backpack[/B]          2gp    2lb
Torch x2                 2cp    2lb
Sunrod                   2gp    1lb
Waterskin		 1gp	4lb
Flint & Steel            1gp    -
Candles, 10              1sp    -
Sewing Needle            5sp    -
Chalk, 3 pieces		 3cp 	-
Scroll of Cure Lt Wounds 25gp   -
[B]Weight:[/B] 27lbs

[B]Belt/Waist:[/B]
Heavy Mace               8gp    8lb
Spell Component Pouch	 5gp    2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]50lb    [B]Money:[/B] 22gp 3sp 5cp (1lbs)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               -58   -116 -175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Wavy Dark Brown, Short
[B]Skin:[/B] Light Tan
```
[/SBLOCK]

*Background:*[sblock] Two men lunge at each other on a padded mat in a simple shack
that has obviously seen better days.  One is taller, his short cropped black hair
retreating from a bald spot at the top of his head.  The other is smaller, younger
with wavy brown hair parted down the center of his head, slick with sweat.

They lock arms, muscles straining as they attempt to gain leverage on each other.
The younger does, and twisting around to the man's side, kicks at the back of the
other's calf while pulling down.  Both men fall, the balding man grunting in
frustration.

Seconds later, the younger has the older in a pin, arms locked around his neck.  
The older man taps his fist to the ground, and the younger releases his neck, 
accepting the submission.  Both rise to their feet slowly.

"Nice work today, Dacen. You're actually starting to give me a challenge, once in
awhile." The older man smirks, reaching for a towel to dry his face.

Dacen smiles sadly.  He reaches for his circular holy symbol, and puts it back over
his neck.  He can see his trainer is feeling his age, just as his gym is.  The man
has a family to feed, but he knows this job is taking an ever increasing toll on
him.  But if he were to hold back any... the man's pride would not suffer it.

"We've gone late again, haven't we?" Dacen looks out the window, wincing at the
sun's position in the sky.  "We need to be more timely, my duties-"

"You're too young to be going soft on me," the older man interrupts.

"Last time was the third time this month Sara threatened to kill me," Dacen retorts
mildly, fishing out some silver from his coin pouch and slapping it in his
trainer's palm.

"Hmph. Fine, we'll try and cut it down a bit. But that mean's you'll have to work
harder, no goofing around!"

Dacen shakes his head, "See you next week."

***

"Late again Dacen," the stern cleric says without looking up as Dacen enters her
office.

"Forgive me, I was-"

"Wrestling, I know.  At least you are consistent when you are late. And despite
what you may think, I don't object to your hobby. When it interferes with your
duties here, however," she looks up with an arched eyebrow.

Dacen bows his head, "I understand."

Sara sighs, "I have something different for you today Dacen. Actually, it'll
probably keep you tied up for a little while. Have you heard of the Ripper?"

Dacen nods slowly, "I've heard stories of what he did."

She looks shrewdly at the young cleric, "He's back. I want you to stop him and
bring him to justice."

Dacen raises his eyebrows, "Me? Is this your way of following up on your threat?"

She shakes her head, "No Dacen, I'm serious.  You'll need to be careful, and you
won't be able to do it alone, but this killer has long evaded His justice. You
are to be His instrument in this."

Dacen nods, "Alright. I have faith in his judgment... and yours."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks good at first glance.  You'll still need to select a taboo if Xao is chosen.




Oops, you're right.  I've edited Xao's character sheet above.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Here's my full submission:
> 
> *Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric:*





Looks good.  Dacen is in.


To all others: I'm still looking at the arcane casters.  I'll make my decision tomorrow, hopefully.    I'd like to see some concepts from ethandrew and Drerek before then, if possible.  That'd certainly help.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks good at first glance.  You'll still need to select a taboo if Xao is chosen.
> 
> Rayex: What race is Rexy?  I'm assuming human, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.





She'll be human. Will post her statblock tomorrow.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry never got back to you.  I couldn't find the darn thread for two days as I'd forgotton to subscribe to it.  Does Complete series include Complete Mage?  Particularly interested in fey bloodline feats.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Sorry never got back to you.  I couldn't find the darn thread for two days as I'd forgotton to subscribe to it.  Does Complete series include Complete Mage?  Particularly interested in fey bloodline feats.




Ahh, unfortunately I do not have that one, so I'm going to have to rule it out.  Sorry.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 10, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Ash
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Boccob

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] NA
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                    -1      1d4-1     19-20/x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Eldritch Blast, 1d6, 60' range touch
Invocations: Least 1--Devil's Sight (see normal in darkness and magical darkness)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Point Blank Shot (human bonus)
Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 4/level       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +2          +6
Knowledge (arcana)         4    +1          +5
Knowledge (the planes)     4    +1          +5
Use Magic Device           4    +3          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor            10gp   15lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
Explorer's Outfit         0gp    8lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]24lb      [B]Money:[/B] 12gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               26   53   80   160   400

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Ash is a pale skinned man with dark hair and green eyes.  He has has a slight build and he keeps his head down when walking the streets.  He wears simple garb and doesn't appear dangerous, merely armored in leather armor and wielding a dagger.  However, when Ash is confronted, his green eyes and hands seem to glow.  That's when his opponents know that there is more to Ash than meets the eye.

*Background:* Ash is different.  He has always been different.  His mother loved him, he knows that.  But that love is all that he can remember of the woman, her life having been torn from her by the Ripper so many years ago. 

Ash got his name from his pale skin.  His mother feared he was sickly, but he rarely took ill, even in the dank and dirty air of the back alleys that he ran.  He was raised by his grandmother once the Ripper killed his mother.  He never knew his mother's name, his grandmother refused to speak it.

When Ash was a teenager, it became apparent that he was different, that he had power.  The priests sometimes said he was cursed, but he didn't think so.  He tried to show them that he was a good person.  He helped the poor and bullied when he could.

Now the Ripper is back.  Ash will not stop until either himself or the Ripper lie in a pool of blood.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 11, 2007)

here's Rexy, the female front-man.

[sblock]
Rexy

Female human Swashbuckler 1

Alignment: neutral
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Speed: 35ft

Str: 10 (+0) [2points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6points]
Int: 14 (+2) [6points]
Wis: 10 (+0) [2points]
Cha: 10 (+0) [2points]

HP: 12 (1d10 + 2con)

AC: 17 (10 + 3dex + 4armor)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +4 (2base + 2con)
Reflex: +3 (0base + 3dex)
Will: +0 (0base)

Init: +5 (3dex + 2imp.init.)

Base attack bonus: +1

Attacks: 
Rapier: +4 (1base + 3dex), 1d6 damage, Threat 18-20/x2
Javelin: +4 (1base + 3dex), 1d6 damage, Threat 20/x2, Range 30 ft.

Skills:
Skill points: 28
Max Rank: 4
Balance: (4ranks + 3dex)
Bluff: (4ranks)
Climb: (4ranks)
Escape Artist: (4ranks + 3dex)
Jump: (4ranks)
Tumble: (4ranks + 3dex)
Use Rope: (4ranks + 3dex)



Feats: 
Lvl 1 - Improved Initiative
Human bonus - Dash
Class bonus - Weapon Finesse


Languages: 
Common


Equipment:
Rapier 20gp
Javelin x3 3gp
Chain shirt 100gp
backpack 2gp
caltrops 1gp
flint and steel 1gp
trail rations x6 3gp
silk rope 10gp
signal whistle 8sp
waterskin 1gp
whetstone 2cp

98gp 1sp 8cp



Info:
The Wailer was in port for the time being. Bailie Muran, the captain of the trader, was waiting for a shipment of silk that was late in arriving. Rexy took the oportunity to visit her sister and husband in town.

It was after dark and Monis, Rexy's sister, and herself was waiting for Monis' husband to get home. The steak was on the table, slowly congealing in its own fat, and the peas and carrots were already cold. Monis was pacing up and down the room nervously. "He never runs late. At least, not without sending someone to tell him..." The coffeehouse where Monis' husband worked at was at the other end of the town. He was a chief-waiter there, and had a host of underlings, all of whom would jump at his command. Surely one of them would have been there with a message if he was running late.

Early the next morning one of the seniour under-waiters was knocking on the door. Monis, who had barely slept all night, opened the door bleary-eyed. Rexy stayed in the kitchen, but came running at the grief-filled wail coming from the entryhall. She found her sister on the floor, clutching the doorframe and crying hard. The waiter stood in the doorway, rubbing his hand over his head. "Master Clowe was found dead this morning, miss. In the alley. The backalley of the coffeehouse. He... Ah, he was dead, I fear. It was horrible, miss. He was... Ah, forgive me." With a appologetic glance at the crying Monis, he bowed and said his goodbyes.

Monis was in bed, sleeping soundly. Rexy had put some herbs that would make her sleep, in her sisters tea. With her jaw set, she headed for the harbor. Explaining to the captain in short words what had happened, she finnished while buckling on her swordbelt. "I'm going to find who did this. If the cargo comes while I'm gone, I'll find a way to catch up to you." The captain grumbled, but understood.

Without further ado, she set out to find the killer.


-----------

At a young age, Rexy knew she was different from her sister, Monis. Where Monis played with dolls, Rexy played with soldiers and wooden swords. She was going to grow up to be a Hero!

Alas, things seldom turn out as one dreams about. Rexy ended up in the employment of a trader, shipping valueable goods up and down the river. Herself and four others were hired as fighting men (and women) to defend the boat from bandits, ruffians and other dangers that one might encounter in the rivertrading world.

While most other prefered the brute force of a broadsword or two-handed axe, Rexy always preferred lighter blades, and trusted in her speed and dexterity to fight around the cumbersome, big brutes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 11, 2007)

I checked for starting gold for a Wu-jen last night, but I couldn't find it anywhere in Complete Arcane.  Instead, I opted to use the starting gold for a Wizard (120g).  I've edited Xao's equipment list to reflect his starting money.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2007)

*Selected Characters*
Autumn: Fen Cassell, male human scout
Rayex: Rexy, female swashbuckler
PhoenixAsh: Dacen Athrin, male human cleric of St. Cuthbert
Schmoe: Xao, male human wu-jen

Please place your characters in the Rogue's Gallery, in an sblock to keep things neat, please.

In character thread is here.

To those who weren't selected, my apologies.  I wish I had room for everyone.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Ahh, sorry that I did not get a submission in. I was out of town until today. For the record, I was going to go with the Bard. Good luck everyone!


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 18, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Also, industrygothica, would you mind linking the Rogue's Gallery thread in the first post? That would help me cross-reference Xao's character sheet when I need it.




I've edited my signature, which appears in the first post, to include the paths to all the game threads.  Hope that helps.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 25, 2007)

Rayex: Everything ok?  I see that you've been online, but we haven't seen a post from you in a few days.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Fen has Precise Shot (ironic huh? ) so I don't think he should have taken that -4 penalty, and Point Blank Shot so he should have been at +4 rather than +3. But no matter, the thing's dead!




Sorry about that.  You'll have to remind me of your modifiers like that in the future; I don't always think to look at your feats when I'm rolling.  I see that I rolled at a +4 the first round, and then promptly forgot about it.  I'll try to be more attentive.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 31, 2007)

IG, it occurs to me that I forgot to select starting languages for Xao.  Mind if I do that now, before I go check out the graffiti?  Also, any advice on languages that might be appropriate, given Xao's background?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 31, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> IG, it occurs to me that I forgot to select starting languages for Xao.  Mind if I do that now, before I go check out the graffiti?  Also, any advice on languages that might be appropriate, given Xao's background?




You can pick your languages now.  Any languages are fine, really, though it seems like Xao would probably know some of the more obscure ones.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2007)

Last call for Rayex--last post was 10 days ago.  I'll be looking for an alternate if we don't hear from you soon.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> While the door shows no sign of opening from the outside, Fen thinks that he may be able to reach through the hole to try the knob from the inside.




 Hmm, I'm not sure if I quite get this. How would opening the door from the inside help us? Wouldn't there still be boards in the way? And couldn't we just as easily remove them and then open the door from this side, rather than opening the door from the other side and then removing them?

 I guess I must be missing something.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 2, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm not sure if I quite get this. How would opening the door from the inside help us? Wouldn't there still be boards in the way? And couldn't we just as easily remove them and then open the door from this side, rather than opening the door from the other side and then removing them?
> 
> I guess I must be missing something.




Eh, the description in the module says "locked and reinforced," so take it as you will.  I didn't catch it when I read it, or transcribed it - but now that I look at it, you're right--it doesn't make a lot of sense.

So, to make a long story short: Yes, I'd assume that you could probably just as easily remove the boards and open it from the outside, rather than reaching into a window that you can't see through.  But where's the fun in that? 

In all seriousness, though - thanks for pointing that out.  I'll have to read the thing a little more carefully for things like that from now on.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey IG...I'd be interested in replacing Rayex in this game. I'd have to read through some stuff and get caught up on what is going on. Would you want me to play Rexy, or are you at a point where you could introduce a new character?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey IG...I'd be interested in replacing Rayex in this game. I'd have to read through some stuff and get caught up on what is going on. Would you want me to play Rexy, or are you at a point where you could introduce a new character?




You can play Rexy if you want, but only if you want.  Otherwise, create a fighter-type and we'll just do a divine switch, or whatever you want to call it.  Either way, we'll just assume you've been there all along.

That cool with everyone?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

I looked over Rexy, and I think I could play her with no problem. Plus, continuity issues (and the divine switch ) drive me nuts. 

However, I'd like to make some changes to her, if that is okay? I'm thinking I'd like to modify her skills, bump STR to 12 and drop WIS to 8; also, I noted at least one mistake: Her Initiative bonus should be +7 (+4 for improved init), not +5.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I looked over Rexy, and I think I could play her with no problem. Plus, continuity issues (and the divine switch ) drive me nuts.
> 
> However, I'd like to make some changes to her, if that is okay? I'm thinking I'd like to modify her skills, bump STR to 12 and drop WIS to 8; also, I noted at least one mistake: Her Initiative bonus should be +7 (+4 for improved init), not +5.




Do what you need to do.  I'll assume you have the proper source material; Complete Warrior, I believe.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> So, to make a long story short: Yes, I'd assume that you could probably just as easily remove the boards and open it from the outside, rather than reaching into a window that you can't see through.  But where's the fun in that?





 Many of my characters would agree with your analysis, but sadly Fen isn't one of them. 

  Anyhow, sorry for the couple of days' down time there, been real busy. Going to post now.


 Oh, and I'm definitely happy with getting a replacement fourth player. Welcome aboard Rhun!


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome Rhun!  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, guys!


I'll get Rext modified here this weekend, and hopefully being able to start posting soon (once I get caught up on where the game is). Anyone want to give me a short synopsis of what has happened thus far?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome, guys!
> 
> 
> I'll get Rext modified here this weekend, and hopefully being able to start posting soon (once I get caught up on where the game is). Anyone want to give me a short synopsis of what has happened thus far?




I would, but I'd rather hear it from a player standpoint.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I would, but I'd rather hear it from a player standpoint.





No worries, actually. I just read through the IC thread.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome Rhun! Sorry for the delay in posting as well, I was house-sitting rather unexpectedly for a friend due to a death in their family.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 9, 2007)

IG, maybe I'm missing something about the room, but was there another way in other than the small broken hole in the window, the boarded-up door, or the plastered-over door?  Obviously we may have missed a secret entrance, but I just want to make sure we didn't miss something obvious.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> IG, maybe I'm missing something about the room, but was there another way in other than the small broken hole in the window, the boarded-up door, or the plastered-over door?  Obviously we may have missed a secret entrance, but I just want to make sure we didn't miss something obvious.




Those are the only entrances that you can see.

I'll be perfectly honest with you--I'm not a big fan of this map.  It is sparsely detailed and has a few inconsistencies.  What I notice, I fix - but sometimes I get the description out before I realize that something is off.  I'll take the blame in that I should've read through in more detail beforehand rather than just skimming.

Of course if I had, it'd likely be a much different adventure--or at least have better maps.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I'll be perfectly honest with you--I'm not a big fan of this map.  It is sparsely detailed and has a few inconsistencies.  What I notice, I fix - but sometimes I get the description out before I realize that something is off.  I'll take the blame in that I should've read through in more detail beforehand rather than just skimming.
> 
> Of course if I had, it'd likely be a much different adventure--or at least have better maps.





Is this adventure from a Dungeon Magazine or some such?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Is this adventure from a Dungeon Magazine or some such?





Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classic #24


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classic #24




Cool. I've never played or read through any of the Goodman Games stuff. How are they? Good adventures?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Cool. I've never played or read through any of the Goodman Games stuff. How are they? Good adventures?




I think the general consensus is that they're pretty solid products.  Vigwyn's game is from the same line, if that tells you anything.  This one, however, just has me flustered a bit.  Hopefully we'll get it straightened out soon.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 13, 2007)

I am going to be out of town through Sunday. Please NPC Dacen until my return.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 13, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> I am going to be out of town through Sunday. Please NPC Dacen until my return.




Will do.  Thanks for the notice.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 29, 2007)

IG, I apologize for the recent silence.  Some medical issues have recently arisen in my family, and I'll be unable to follow the game for a few days.  I should be back next week.  Please feel free to NPC Xao in my absence.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the notice.  We'll take care of Xao while you're away.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

Phoenix Ash and Autumn, we haven't heard from you guys in a few days.  Are you still with us?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm here, been checking in but I was kind of planning on giving other people a chance to step up a little while Fen was busy getting the heebie-jeebies. I'll go make a post now I guess.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2007)

1.  Schmoe has been AWOL since the 19th of November.  Has anyone seen an absent post from him?

2.  Assuming not, would you rather continue with the three of you, or recruit an alternate?


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't seen a post from Schmoe. I think it would be nice to have an arcane caster on hand, if he isn't coming back.  :\


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2007)

Definitely need an arcane caster, it seems. Someone has to be able to toss around magic missiles.


----------



## Schmoe (Dec 5, 2007)

I sincerely apologize for my long absence.  I regret to say that I'll be unable to continue in this game.  Please feel free to keep Xao in the game, or replace him, as you see fit.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Isida Kep'Tukari will be taking over the arcane casting position.  We'll pause until the character is ready, and then move on afterwards.  Hopefully I can get her in without too much confusion.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

Rayel Tumai is ready to go!  I hope I can live up to expectations.  And thanks for your welcome in the other thread Autumn.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rayel Tumai is ready to go!  I hope I can live up to expectations.  And thanks for your welcome in the other thread Autumn.




Welcome indeed.  And I hope it is I who can live up to the expectations.  As I've told everyone else in the group, I've got some issues with this module that I'm muddling through as we play. I'm trying to work them out before we get to them in game, but I've missed a couple here and there. So far nothing too disastrous has occurred. I think that this is definitely not a module for a new DM though, which I guess technically I am, so have patience with me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, the nice thing about PbP gaming is at least you have the time to make corrections, while in a face-to-face game you might be stuck with some big ol' TPK and going, "Um... sorry dudes.  Uh... new characters all around!"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, the nice thing about PbP gaming is at least you have the time to make corrections, while in a face-to-face game you might be stuck with some big ol' TPK and going, "Um... sorry dudes.  Uh... new characters all around!"




This is very true.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard Isida!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel that this game is just barely stringing along.  Autumn hasn't posted since the 29th of December, and Rhun since the 30th.  I'm not sure what the reason for the uber-slow pace is, but if it is something that I can correct, please give me your ideas as to how. 

I hate to stop a game before the end, but if that's the vote as well, that's what we'll do.  Let me know, please.


-IG


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 10, 2008)

For my part, I've been slow to respond lately because of a transition in my professional life, for which I apologize. I'm still interested in participating!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

I have simply been waiting on Autumn to post that Fen was pulling the level that he found. And somehow I've missed the last couple of posts.  My apologies. I'll go post now!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2008)

I think there are some subscription issues as well, to be honest.  I never did get a notification that anyone had responded here.. just happened upon it.

I'm wondering if Autumn has dropped or just forgotten about us?  In any case, I'm glad to see your both still aboard.  We'll NPC Fen until we find out what Autumn is doing.  I'm not interested in finding yet another replacement at the moment.


-IG


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, the subscription service is broken. We've been talking about it in a couple of other threads. Not sure it will be fixed will all the focus on the EN World 2 release that's coming.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, short version of the OOC thread, if I remember correctly, because I just joined a short while ago myself.

The group has been investigating some murders of men in a bad part of town.  Rumors indicated that it might be the ghost of Mary Kell, a woman killed by the last Ripper many years ago.  The party traced her to the abandoned inn the Ten Bells and began investigating it, finding many horrible things, including a skeleton that had been dug up and dressed in a bridal gown (which attacked them).  Apparently the deranged owner of the Ten Bells had fallen in love with Mary Kell and was trying to raise her in some fashion so they could be together forever.  What information they had suggested he'd be in the basement.  

Before going downstairs however, they checked the last floor of the inn, the attic, and found a young woman had been slaughtered in the same fashion as the male victims.  Rayel was found weeping over her body.  Telling the group that her name was Ray, the woman Prel was her sister, and that she had seen a ghost bride standing over the body briefly, Ray joined the group both for her own protection and to see if she could help them figure out who had killed Prel.

The group then went downstairs, found a body in a barrel, some very big footprints, and then a secret door.  In that secret door, they found a corridor that had a room.  That room contained a laboratory/mage's workroom with a crude pentagram on the floor, and the long-dead body of who they guessed was the innkeeper.  Rayel found two scrolls, one divine, and one arcane.  She gave the divine one to Dacen.  Done with that room for now, the group has gone down the corridor, where it ends in some very dark red mist that seems to swallow up the light.  They're about to walk into it.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Isida, that was very helpful.

BTW, greetings everyone.  Hopefully we can help get this thing kick started again.  This looks like a great horror adventure.  

Frostrune


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you very much! This is very helpful... Though I am a bit disappointed that we have missed that corpse bride!  

Now, up to the red mist room...


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, short version of the OOC thread, if I remember correctly, because I just joined a short while ago myself.
> 
> The group has been investigating some murders of men in a bad part of town.  Rumors indicated that it might be the ghost of Mary Kell, a woman killed by the last Ripper many years ago.  The party traced her to the abandoned inn the Ten Bells and began investigating it, finding many horrible things, including a skeleton that had been dug up and dressed in a bridal gown (which attacked them).  Apparently the deranged owner of the Ten Bells had fallen in love with Mary Kell and was trying to raise her in some fashion so they could be together forever.  What information they had suggested he'd be in the basement.
> 
> ...





Yeah.. what she said.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2008)

:\ Sorry for the absence! Is it just me or was ENW down since Thursday? - Couldn't access the site, but kept getting notifications. Strange...


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> :\ Sorry for the absence! Is it just me or was ENW down since Thursday? - Couldn't access the site, but kept getting notifications. Strange...




It's been working just fine for me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2008)

Uh... Ivid?  I hate to break it to you, but Dacen is currently unconscious and bleeding.  Fen and Rayel are on their own...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 9, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Uh... Ivid?  I hate to break it to you, but Dacen is currently unconscious and bleeding.  Fen and Rayel are on their own...











 Oh rly?! - RLY!!!

Sorry, had misread IGG's post and thought that I still had 1 HP left!  

 And here I go editing my post... IMC, I usually let people talk when they are with negative HP, but they cannot perform actions. - Like when Calahan dreamed of the Windfish, in the Paridon game.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 9, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Oh rly?! - RLY!!!
> 
> Sorry, had misread IGG's post and thought that I still had 1 HP left!
> 
> And here I go editing my post... IMC, I usually let people talk when they are with negative HP, but they cannot perform actions. - Like when Calahan dreamed of the Windfish, in the Paridon game.




It's all good - I worked it in.  Turns out you edited your post as I was posting the update.  Everything still fits though, so we're good.

So, here we are: We're down to two PCs.  Fen is down to 1 hp, and the bad guy is up in his face. If he fires or moves (depending on the move), he'll draw an AoO and likely fall.  I think it'll take a bit of finesse to get out of this one, but he might pull it off.

That leaves Rayel all alone in her burning rage to exact her vengeance upon the murderous bastard.

Could this by my first TPK ever?  Hmm...

In all honestly, I really hadn't expected it to play out like this.  I hope I'm doing it fairly.  I think this is the first group I've ever had where a PC that was still active actually died.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn, I miss a couple of days and everything goes to hell. LOL. Don't feel bad, IG. Rexy wasn't even my PC...if she had been the quick death might have bothered me, but since she ain't, well...C'est la vie.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 11, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> It's all good - I worked it in.  Turns out you edited your post as I was posting the update.  Everything still fits though, so we're good.
> 
> ...
> 
> Could this by my first TPK ever?  Hmm...




Thanks!  

But: Phew, this was a close call! Can't we go an resurrect Rexy IN THE NEXT ADVENTURE?
*Hint, hint.*


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Damn, I miss a couple of days and everything goes to hell. LOL. Don't feel bad, IG. Rexy wasn't even my PC...if she had been the quick death might have bothered me, but since she ain't, well...C'est la vie.




You know I'm still a bit green in the DM department, so let me ask you:

Would it have bothered you just because you put all that time and energy into a player and now he's dead, or because there's something that, as a DM, I should have done differently, in your eyes.  I'm looking at this as a learning experience, I guess.  What would you have done in this situation, do you think?



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> But: Phew, this was a close call! Can't we go an resurrect Rexy IN THE NEXT ADVENTURE?
> *Hint, hint.*




Ack.  There actually is a bit more to this adventure as it is published, but I am inclined to leave it be as it is.  I've read a few reviews of it, and quite a few of them suggested that it'd be better if the other stuff was left _out_.  While I haven't exactly left it out, it is something that you guys passed over briefly, and I'm perfectly happy to leave it that way.  I believe that this ending is much better than what is originally published.

That being said, I'd love to see these characters continue on their journey.  I think that Rayel has an excellent storyline that could be played out for God knows how long, and the dreary backdrop of Miller's Court and the surrounding town is perfectly gloomy and much suited to my palate.  But I'm not the man to do it.  I haven't the time nor the energy to devote to coming up with something new right now.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2008)

I assume there is something left to be done with the restless soul of.... ack I can't remember her name.

This creature may have killed her, may have been the 'ripper' all these years but I'm guessing her soul has been bound here by something else.  All the circles and pentagrams and such.  Maybe that is the unfinished business?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> But: Phew, this was a close call! Can't we go an resurrect Rexy IN THE NEXT ADVENTURE?
> *Hint, hint.*





Honestly, if IG decides to continue on with a second adventure, my preference would be to create a new PC for it. I never really got into Rexy unfortunately.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You know I'm still a bit green in the DM department, so let me ask you:
> 
> Would it have bothered you just because you put all that time and energy into a player and now he's dead, or because there's something that, as a DM, I should have done differently, in your eyes.  I'm looking at this as a learning experience, I guess.  What would you have done in this situation, do you think?





Truth be told, it was just unlucky dice rolling, and I understand that completely. I've been a DM for over 20 years, and sometimes a critical pops up and kills your PC. While it is always fun to dispatch the BBEG in one hit, but when he does that to your PC it is a different story.

And honestly, I probably would have done the exact same thing. While it isn't necessaryily fun, good luck and bad luck are a big part of the game.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 11, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You know I'm still a bit green in the DM department, so let me ask you:
> 
> Would it have bothered you just because you put all that time and energy into a player and now he's dead, or because there's something that, as a DM, I should have done differently, in your eyes.  I'm looking at this as a learning experience, I guess.  What would you have done in this situation, do you think?




FWIW, I had no objection on this. Wouldn't have been angry if Dacen had died, too.
PKs are part of the game, that's where the thrill comes from.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> That being said, I'd love to see these characters continue on their journey.  I think that Rayel has an excellent storyline that could be played out for God knows how long, and the dreary backdrop of Miller's Court and the surrounding town is perfectly gloomy and much suited to my palate.  But I'm not the man to do it.  I haven't the time nor the energy to devote to coming up with something new right now.




 :\ Well, that's very sad! I enjoyed the short game a lot and had begun to like Dacen as an interesting character - so different to the types I normally play. (As I posted above, I believe, the very first cleric PC I played.)

Now, since I won't be able to DM a game here myself (already running a campaign over at the Blackmoor boards), maybe someone else would volunteer?  

Of course, I'll just be happy if we play this one here out! I am confident we will meet in another game here on ENW sooner or later again!  

In any case, thanks a lot for the great fun, IGG!


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> I assume there is something left to be done with the restless soul of.... ack I can't remember her name.
> 
> This creature may have killed her, may have been the 'ripper' all these years but I'm guessing her soul has been bound here by something else.  All the circles and pentagrams and such.  Maybe that is the unfinished business?




That's just it - the piece that's left literally has absolutely nothing to do with the story so far.  It's really pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 12, 2008)

Well IG, I really enjoyed the descriptions and atmosphere in this story.  Having there be a death in the final combat actually just added to the whole vibe you had going (though maybe I'd have felt different if it had been my character!).

I'd love to continue with Rayel; I expect she has a great deal more story to tell, though I understand that life can make it hard to come up with a whole new adventure on the fly.

Some comments I wanted to make:

Don't worry about if things are or are not in the adventure.  Probably no one who you selected for your game has read it, and even if they had, they need to keep their traps shut.  Remember, everything the DM says in carefully planned in advance... even if you just made it up.  So you don't have to tell us when you're inserting stuff (unless someone asks because they're thinking of buying the adventure).


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well IG, I really enjoyed the descriptions and atmosphere in this story.  Having there be a death in the final combat actually just added to the whole vibe you had going (though maybe I'd have felt different if it had been my character!).
> 
> I'd love to continue with Rayel; I expect she has a great deal more story to tell, though I understand that life can make it hard to come up with a whole new adventure on the fly.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the advise.  I'll take it. 

I would like for you all to keep an active subscription to this thread if you don't mind.  On the unlikely chance that I am able to come up with something--and find the time--it'd be nice to be able to get in touch with you all at once rather than hunt each of you down individually to offer an invite.

As I said before, I didn't really like the module, but I loved the setting.  So I guess while it's a slim possibility at best, it's a possibility nonetheless.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I don't actually have a subscription to any thread, even those that I've started, but I check up on the PbP pages at least twice daily, if not more often.  So if you post, I'll see it.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I don't actually have a subscription to any thread, even those that I've started, but I check up on the PbP pages at least twice daily, if not more often.  So if you post, I'll see it.




Fair enough.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for a great game! I'll keep my suscription, and hope we can do a sequel as well!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, thanks for a great game, and a gruesome death!


----------

